# Monark Type 2 springer fork



## videoranger (Nov 3, 2021)

Forks
					

Forks.  Read more




					monarkforks.com
				



Any one have any experience with using these Monark Type 2 forks on a whizzer or other gas powered bike? Are they up to the task?


----------



## skeezer (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes I have one on my 52 Pacemaker. Very nice

Skeezer

View attachment 1507093


----------



## skeezer (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes. Very happy with it.

Skeezer


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 3, 2021)

They Seem up to the task .  I have no issues with mine .  I've gone about 25 Mph and cornered comfortably .  What is your plan ?


----------



## videoranger (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice bikes! Thanks for the replies. Thinking of replacing the stock pre-war fork on this project bike with a type2. Not sure if original Monark fork would be strong enough.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Nov 4, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> They Seem up to the task .  I have no issues with mine .  I've gone about 25 Mph and cornered comfortably .  What is your plan ?
> 
> View attachment 1507175
> 
> View attachment 1507176



That tank is awesome! Did you build it? if not could you share where you got it?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 4, 2021)

I like the tank a lot.   It is a handmade Aluminum tank . I bought the bike from a Gentleman in Colorado ,  who offered it for sale because it was too hard for him to ride it anymore.  He was in his 70's . The bike was built by Venice Motorbikes in Venice Calif.  I believe they have a craftsman who builds their tanks for them in this fashion .  They have a Facebook page that shows many of their models and some in action.  I'm very pleased with this bike , and very proud to own it. It's my only motorized bike.  🙂


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 6, 2021)

videoranger said:


> Not sure if original Monark fork would be strong enough.



Unless the springs on your front end are too worn to use , I don't see why you wouldn't use those forks. I believe they would be strong enough...........................unless you plan on doing some serious racing.............then.............I Dunno  🤨   Your bike is well worth the effort .  Keep up the good work 👍


----------



## Matt thomas (Nov 22, 2021)

This is a type 2. I originally bought it for a motorized bike i was building. For a bike you are just cruising at 25mph, its fine. Well, even at 25 or under it can be a bit scary when hitting a bump or pothole while cornering.


----------



## MotoMagz (Dec 6, 2021)

Original double spring Monark is stronger than the new ones.Rocker bolts are basic hardware SexBolt set up not the original steel rocker bolts. .If you have a original  Type2 it is really only good for rockers and springs to replace some original. Also if you want to add disc braces type2 rocker with disc mount is avalible. I cracked a Type2 steering tube on a motorized bike. Didn’t know till I took picture apart fork. That was after riding 18 miles on a smooth black top road outside the Portland vmbc show 9 miles to Fox lake campground and 9 miles back.That my experience.


----------



## Matt thomas (Dec 18, 2021)

Just remembered something about the disc rockers i bought for mine. They were half as thick as the rockers that came on my type 2. Didn't seem like an issue, until i was putting them on. The brass bushings i received with the disc rockers were made for the thickness of the non disc rockers. My email about the issue never received a reply.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I've decided to put bike together and get it running before tearing down to paint. I'll try the Monark fork on it now and see how that works.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 19, 2021)

videoranger said:


> I've decided to put bike together and get it running before tearing down to paint.



  Yes!  Perfecto !   😛  😛  😛    Please post some photo's when you get it " Dummied Up " 🤓


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 22, 2022)

I don't own nor have I used any of them but supposedly if you buy from the company who reproduces them they have been upgraded in the construction of rockers etc.

25 mph isn't all that fast 🤷🏻‍♂️ but add a springer & cornering on a bicycle. I doubt much is going to handle well. Fatter profile tire 26x2.125"+ on some 2-2.5" wheels might help or go 3" tire, no fenders & clearance the frame.

My dad's 2005 Whizzer hits 50 mph on 26x1.75 or 1.95" knobby MTN bike tires, no springer but Stock mtn suspension type forks. It road walks on anything not smooth. White Knuckle once it does. Hence why dirt bikes aren't supposed to 

I would suggest if you use a springer to have True straight wheels, good rubbers, and know how to ride a moped or scooter at minimum in curves IF you don't have Real Motorcycle experience.  I say this 'cause even loose sand can be tricky on a regular bicycle but Asphalt etc Hits Different 😬


----------

